# Woman held for noisy sex 'breach'



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 13, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/wear/8021185.stm



> Neighbours complained of hearing Caroline Cartwright, 48, groaning and her bed banging against the wall at her home in Washington, Wearside.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2009)

Could be worse.  She could have been cited for RF interference from too many unshielded electronics......


----------



## Flea (Jul 13, 2009)

> But Houghton le Spring Magistrates' Court heard police arrested her on 18 April, on 22 April and again on 26 April, after reports from neighbours she was flouting the ban with her husband Steve.



That lucky _bastard!!_


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 13, 2009)

Steve should man up and take the rap.  "It's Steve's fault.  When Steve freaks a woman, she can't help but shout."*


* you must speak in third person when using this defense.  It's the law.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 13, 2009)

> Cartwright elected to be tried by jury


 
Now they're just showing off


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jul 13, 2009)

Flea said:


> That lucky _bastard!!_



You ain't seen them...

:barf:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 13, 2009)

Story reminds me of this classic...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Story reminds me of this classic...


 

That is one of the classics


----------



## Big Don (Jul 13, 2009)

FieldDiscipline said:


> You ain't seen them...
> 
> :barf:


Oh, they could look much worse...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2009)

She sounds like a national treasure to me!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2009)

FieldDiscipline said:


> You ain't seen them...
> 
> :barf:


 

Quoted for truth...


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 13, 2009)

I think the neighbors are just jealous. 

Thank God me and my girl don't have to worry about such things.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 13, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I think the neighbors are just jealous.
> 
> Thank God me and my girl don't have to worry about such things.


 
gotta have sex in order to make such noises huh?? I know same problem up here.... eight times a week just isn't enough


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 14, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> gotta have sex in order to make such noises huh?? I know same problem up here.... eight times a week just isn't enough


 
I don't know...I make some pretty strange noises in class too...especially when I get kicked in the groin...a cup can only do so much. LOL


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 14, 2009)

I suppose if it interferes with daily living for other people, it's not okay.  But hey ... party in da howse ....


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 14, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I suppose if it interferes with daily living for other people, it's not okay. But hey ... party in da howse ....


 
Lets just the area they come from is, shall we call ..rough and the natives aren't civilised?


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jul 14, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Lets just the area they come from is, shall we call ..rough and the natives aren't civilised?



Harsh..... But fair. :wink1:


----------

